
What’s Wrong with Microservice Dev? - jesperht
https://medium.com/windmill-engineering/whats-wrong-with-microservice-dev-1bb424d2e14e
======
mrath
I think this not so true. The author might be doing micro services the wrong
way. You generally break down micro services such that they are loosely
coupled and have a good defined API/contract. As long as you don't break the
API you don't have to restart everything. That is not to say you never break
that API. The idea of a micro service is they should be independently
verifiable(test) to a good extent.

